# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CURSO DE FISIOLOGÍA VEGETAL, HORMONAS VEGETALES Y FITORREGULADORES

## inform@cción

Dictado por el experto *Thomas Fichet*: Doctor Ingeniero Agrónomo, Universidad Politécnica de Valencia (España), Profesor de la Universidad de Chile  Curso único que tiene por obejtivo:  · Lograr que profundice los conceptos de regulación hormonal en plantas.
· Conseguir que el alumno sea capaz de integrar estos conceptos y relacionarlos con respuestas inducidas por diversas hormonas vegetales y reguladores de crecimiento. 
· Conocer modo de acción y posibilidades de aplicación de reguladores de crecimiento en cultivos de interés como uva de mesa, cítricos y paltos.  *Fecha:* *23 y 24 de mayo, 2012* *Lugar:* Universidad Católica del Perú - PUCP (Auditorio de Ciencias Sociales R.P Gustavo Gutiérrez)
Av. Universitaria 1801, San Miguel  
Si quieren más información comuíquense a eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe  
NO SE LO PIERDAN, ES UN CURSO PARA ESPECIALISTAS Y QUE SE DICTARÁ SÓLO ESTE AÑO!!! Temas similares: HABLEMOS DE FISIOLOGIA VEGETAL (x BIOFERTIL SAC - Ing. Carlos Castañeda) ? Curso o diplomado en fisiologia vegetal Especialista en Biotecnología Vegetal. Gloria Jara M. SEPA: De Fisiología Vegetal (07 y 08 de abril, 2010) I Curso Internacional de Fisiología Vegetal (04 y 05 Agosto, 2009)

----------


## GUSTAVO MERINO RUIZ

CUAL es el costo de este curso por favor?

----------

